# Shier Terror makes it's debut



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

Here it is. I wish I would have thought of the name before joining the forum. I like Shier Terror better than Gloomy Gus (Especially since my name isn't Gus). Daytime shots only so far. I'll try to get some night shots. Special thanks to Deathlord for his maze setup. The structure isn't sturdy enough to support animated props this year, but that might be part of next years modifications.

Pictures by Shier_Terror - Photobucket


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

awesomepics!


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 17, 2005)

Very nice, Gloomy! Looks great!

One question....what did you put underneath your "Tormented Zombie" prop?


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

It's the lid from a plastic storage box from Target.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice pics Gus, hope you had a good turn out


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Looks great!
-your garage is far to clean in that before pic!! lol


----------

